
This Robot Barista Makes a Dang Good Latte - mcspecter
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/cafe-x-robot-barista
======
tonylemesmer
The robot appears to just be shifting cups around. kind of a waste of time. I
thought it would be making latte art.

